# fed up having to live like a recluse



## Hugo (Dec 14, 1999)

im about to give in to this horrible condition ihave had for 36 yrs i have no friends or mate cause of this as no one can understand that i have no control over it and im not dependable to plan or do things case when it hits me i get diarrehea it freezes me from doing anything other then to sit here with my heating pad.....im also fed up with hearing that there are people with no eyes or etc etc that smile .....well that doesnt help me one bit ok.......i cannot believe that no CURE has been found for this yet we are walking on the mon already got to saturn n who else knows where i hope that this ibs is cured soon cause it has made alot of peoles lives miserable


----------



## katza (May 28, 2003)

I know about the complete lack of social life and not being able to do things you want. Granted I don't have nearly the severity you do and only have mostly gas and no diahrrea and only have been like this for 3 yrs. I don't know someone can live like this for so many yrs. It's stupid in how little we have grown in the medical field for problems like this. It bugs me when I hear about how many millions of people have IBS and I never have been around anyone with it. I would know if they had ibs or not. I went to a relatives lunch a month ago and was the only one who counldn't have any chocolate cake. I feel like a freak at times and wish I was dead most of the time. Granted I have lots of other personall issues and this IBS is just part of the hell. Hopefully someone here can suggest something or at the least your at a place here with people who feel the same and can openup about our issues.


----------



## RPMGINA (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi all. I can certainly understand all you are suffering. I am 47 and have had IBS since I was a teen. However it has recently gotten very severe. I am on Cholestyramine for IBS. It is usually taken for Cholestreal problems which I don't have. But this is a bile acid resin med. I have read on one medical website that they recommend this. It does help me some, but I still have to take Imodium if I have to go someplace or have meetings where I can't run to the bathroom. I have had the BIG "D" for so long that I just put up with it until recently it just got worse. Plus I did not work out side the home full-time until the last couple of years. And then where I work I was only a cube away from the bathroom until April of this year and we moved to another floor and I am probably 2-300 ft away now. So I take Imodium about every 2 days. I have tried not eating certain foods but it it not consistant with food choices. It is almost every time I eat or drink ANYTHING. I am glad to have found this website. I just switched docs cause the other one kept giving me meds that made me worse. At least this one has not done that. I also am on Effexor for panic attacks and synthroid for a thyroid problem which I was just diagnosed last year having. Nice to make all your acquaintances. ~gina


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi Gina, I'm curious, you mentioned having athyroid problem. I've heard that the thyroid andhormone problems can cause IBS to be much worse,the symptoms mirror IBS. I've had IBS for over20 years, but recently have gotten much much worse. I've been in and out of the hospital moretimes than I can count in the last 2 months. Ihave lost over 18 pounds with chronic D problems.I have anxiety and trouble sleeping for the firsttime in my life. I am 39 and going thru an earlymenopause. Recently the dr. told me my thyroidlevel was elevated and I am having further testingdone this week. I had the ab scan, CAT scan, colonoscopy, endoscope etc. etc. and dozens ofblood tests to rule out Crohns etc. Everythingseems to be pointing to the hormones and thyroid.Has the med you've taken for the thyroid helpedany of the IBS symptoms, how about hormone meds?I'm just curious, it seems a lot of women on thiswebsite are in our age group (premenipausal) Ican't help but think there is a connection.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Hugo, I know exactly how you feel! I was just wondering myself 5 minutes ago,if anyone out there has the same problems as me.I get dihareha everytime I'm anxious,and it causes me to avoid a lot of situations,such as leaving the house even! Yesterday,I went to get the paper down the street and it's only a 3 block walk,and I had to come home after walking for 1 block because I was scared..and I was getting stomach pains!How screwed up is that?!! You are right,it's not fair that we have to live like this.I can't get anything done.I haven't been able to hold a real job in 2 years because of this problem!We should all get together and raise funds for some scientists to figure this out,because I feel like no one really cares out there.PLUS-the anti spasmotics I need aren't covered by the government!! I'm going to send a form about this to them.I'm sick of this.It's not fair that we should have to live boring and miserable lives because of these problems.It's just not.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

I also understand the isolation and frustration. But I refuse to let this thing conrol my life. It is way too easy to become completely negative. It's a HUGE challenge, but if you can change the things that you say to yourself, and try to use more positive self-talk, you might be surprised at the difference it can make. Have you tried any anti-anxiety therapy or self-help program? How about hypnotherapy? I am currently working through an anxiety program (audio self-help program) and it IS helping. I am also considering trying Mike's tapes. Although some of these programs are expensive, I think you'd all agree that it's worth ANY price if it means you won't feel this way anymore. Good luck to you all.


----------

